# Uber to pay $384,000 in "tips" back to pax



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Travis-ty how low the amount is...

http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/15/12933442/uber-lawsuit-settlement-repay-misleading-tip-gratuity


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Too bad it only affects those who used UberTaxi, unless Uber has been collecting the taxi tip across of levels of service.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Travis-ty how low the amount is...
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/15/12933442/uber-lawsuit-settlement-repay-misleading-tip-gratuity


travis recently imported a container of Cuban Cigars for family & friends @ $400K


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Travis-ty how low the amount is...
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/15/12933442/uber-lawsuit-settlement-repay-misleading-tip-gratuity


Wow, a whole $8 per person. Think I'll let the wife super size her meal on our next date night.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Beur said:


> Too bad it only affects those who used UberTaxi, unless Uber has been collecting the taxi tip across of levels of service.


Uber always has given me the full amount of the customer's tip for Uber Taxi. I am guessing that this has something to do with another level of Uber. The article is not specific about that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> travis recently imported Cuban Cigars for $400K


They're legal now. Used to have to get them through a Master Sgt. In Air Force.Had an x who would take bubble baths with candles,champaigne,& Cuban cigar.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> travis recently imported Cuban Cigars for $400K


P.S. it's the Russian Investors that got him started on them probably. Got a great hand roll cigar shop on Bourbon Street,all Cuban guys rolling.They have economy level to Quality level available there.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Travis-ty how low the amount is...
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/15/12933442/uber-lawsuit-settlement-repay-misleading-tip-gratuity


Crap. This is the only thing that stands out to me.



> The company and the drivers have since resumed negotiations over a new settlement


Looks like the squeeze is going to be on soon. I fully expect Shannon to try to lowball us again.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, so even when they collected tips they still didn't do the right thing for the drivers and secretly took a cut. Just when you think Uber can't go any lower, they and do. And my other gripe here is that riders will get refunded "tip" money instead of the drivers who actually got stiffed.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I have to admit I was hesitant to start this thread, it's bad for morale.
It shines Uber in a very negative light.
It also shows the Judiciary doesn't care about working class drivers.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I have to admit I was hesitant to start this thread, it's bad for morale.
> It shines Uber in a very negative light.
> It also shows the Judiciary doesn't care about working class drivers.


not since the Reagan administration








Mr TwoFiddyMile Tear Down this Myth!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Beur said:


> Too bad it only affects those who used UberTaxi, unless Uber has been collecting the taxi tip across of levels of service.


I think this goes back to the early days, when "the tip is included" was the slogan. 
Im not positive but...


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Travis-ty how low the amount is...
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/15/12933442/uber-lawsuit-settlement-repay-misleading-tip-gratuity


*a tip for tony cipollone !*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm missing something here! Why is it going back to the pax and not to the affected drivers????


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm missing something here! Why is it going back to the pax and not to the affected drivers????


Good question. Did a group of PAX class action sue they were charged incorrectly, or drivers that didn't get paid?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

So this does nothing to address the other issue they were having when pax used the old automatic % tip option thinking it applied to all ubers but in actuality it only went to taxi. 

Anyone doing this for tips is insane. We shouldn't be reliant on the customers to set the price and hope that they do it kindly. We are ICs and we have a way to set our price. All that it requires is for drivers to stay offline until surge hits 2x. There, now your tip's included.


----------

